# Let's see some kin



## KZOR (23/10/16)

Time to meet the family. Would be fun to see the family behind the faces of the members.
Don't be shy.
KZOR will kick off the show.

1) KZOR and sweetness
2) Mom and son
3) Wifey and sister with their parents
4) Mom and daughter
5) Trio at sunset in Melkbosstrand

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus (24/10/16)

Me and the two Bosses.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KZOR (24/10/16)

@Petrus
Amazing strong gene contribution from moms side. Let's hope she inherited her taste in vape gear one day from dad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (26/10/16)

Great idea for a thread @KZOR - my contribution below:

Below is me and my troop heading to my nephews birthday party last weekend



My little monkey (left) and her cousins (middle and right)



My big monkey, dabbing and riding LOL



And my brother and my daughter (dunno who is naughtier out of these two)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (27/10/16)

Greyz said:


> Great idea for a thread @KZOR - my contribution below:
> 
> Below is me and my troop heading to my nephews birthday party last weekend
> View attachment 73204
> ...


Haha! You're kid dabbing on a horse ride! He takes after his pops then!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

